# Deleting Recorded Programs On TiVO



## JeffreyF (Jan 15, 2012)

Is there a way that KMTTG can delete recorded programs on the TiVO itself?

Currently, each recorded program has to be individually deleted.

It would be nice if an entire folder could be deleted or there was the ability to select which recorded programs to delete as a group and have the group deleted.

I have spoken to TiVO technical support about this and it does not sound like this feature is on the top of the list.

Please advise.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For Series 4 units that have RPC (iPad/Android) functionality, yes.
In KMTTG GUI you can select one or more shows at once in the table and then use keyboard "Delete" to remove all of them. You can also traverse into a folder and back out again to select a folder entry then use "Delete" button and KMTTG will remove the whole group.

If you have earlier TiVo model and happen to have hacked TiVos with TWP KMTTG can also use it to delete shows on your TiVo.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can delete on the Tivo itself, pressing CLEAR on a highlighted (grouped) folder or show will delete it. I believe KMTTG delete feature is only possible on Premieres


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, no, see moyekj's response above. The delete function on the Premier is a bit smoother and faster than the TWP delete, however.


----------



## JeffreyF (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you for the information. Am I to understand that if I highlight a folder in the What's Playing list and I then press CLEAR on the remote, the entire folder will be deleted along with all the recordings?



ThAbtO said:


> You can delete on the Tivo itself, pressing CLEAR on a highlighted (grouped) folder or show will delete it. I believe KMTTG delete feature is only possible on Premieres


----------



## JeffreyF (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you for the update. I am using a Premiere that is not hacked. From my Windows PC, are you saying that when I delete a file from the table it will, in turn, delete that file off the TiVo?



moyekj said:


> For Series 4 units that have RPC (iPad/Android) functionality, yes.
> In KMTTG GUI you can select one or more shows at once in the table and then use keyboard "Delete" to remove all of them. You can also traverse into a folder and back out again to select a folder entry then use "Delete" button and KMTTG will remove the whole group.
> 
> If you have earlier TiVo model and happen to have hacked TiVos with TWP KMTTG can also use it to delete shows on your TiVo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JeffreyF said:


> Thank you for the update. I am using a Premiere that is not hacked. From my Windows PC, are you saying that when I delete a file from the table it will, in turn, delete that file off the TiVo?


You have to configure kmttg 1st to enable that functionality if you haven't already:
File-Configure-Tivos and make sure that "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" is enabled for your TiVo(s).
You also have to enabled network remote capability on your TiVo(s) if you haven't already.
Then next time you refresh list of shows kmttg will gather info needed to be able to delete shows.
(It's all covered in the kmttg remote_control Wiki along with all the other capabilities you get when enabling RPC).


----------



## JeffreyF (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you, I will make the change and try this. I had checked off two options:

1. Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo (found under Tivos)
2. Enable iPad style delete task (found under Program Options)

Jeffrey



moyekj said:


> You have to configure kmttg 1st to enable that functionality if you haven't already:
> File-Configure-Tivos and make sure that "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" is enabled for your TiVo(s).
> You also have to enabled network remote capability on your TiVo(s) if you haven't already.
> Then next time you refresh list of shows kmttg will gather info needed to be able to delete shows.
> (It's all covered in the kmttg remote_control Wiki along with all the other capabilities you get when enabling RPC).


----------

